# The Tarpon need to know....



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...that they are allowed to migrate West. I know the water is prettier over there around Navarre and Destin, but its time to complete the trip towards Mobile Bay. There are fish here, but not like they should be yet. 

I paddled out for a few hours today in the new yak and found bait quick. Started cruising and looking for rollers. Didn't see the first one until it was about time to go in. Saw three fish total but never got close shots. Why does work have to get in the way of Tarpon? Oh well, I got to use the new Raymarine Dragonfly and fell in love. I'll post a review later.

Got an overnighter tomorrow into Monday. Tuesday morning, if weather allows, I'll be back out for the siver kings


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be out at Pensacola tomorrow morning as long as the surf cooperates. Do you only throw at rolling fish or do you keep a line out?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry Chris but we have them corralled up over this way.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

What do y'all use to catch tarpon? Are you throwing lures or live bait? Just curious because I'd like to hang one out of my yak.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Live threadfin on a 60# fluoro leader about 6' long!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris, if I had known the reef bite was going to be as crap as it was today I would of stayed looking for tarpon my self. Flat calm, clear water, ideal conditions Id think. However bait was pretty thin too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jbs_bama said:


> What do y'all use to catch tarpon? Are you throwing lures or live bait? Just curious because I'd like to hang one out of my yak.


Live threadfin, LY, crazy fish or small hardtail, 7/0-8/0 circle hook on 6-7ft of 80lb fluoro. I also keep a rod rigged with a large swimbait and/or Sebile magic swimmer to throw to rolling fish.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris, spent a few hours off Johnson Beach this a.m. and saw a few rollers, but that's as close as we got.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Chris, if I had known the reef bite was going to be as crap as it was today I would of stayed looking for tarpon my self. Flat calm, clear water, ideal conditions Id think. However bait was pretty thin too.


it really was garbage.... i caught one nice size snapper really early and that was it! i had some sexy ass baits too. 15-20 live cigs


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Their all in PCB!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Chris, if I had known the reef bite was going to be as crap as it was today I would of stayed looking for tarpon my self. Flat calm, clear water, ideal conditions Id think. However bait was pretty thin too.


Ginzu and I got plenty of bait today. Rob was pulling up turbo cigs 3-4 at a time in about 15-18ft of water. I was getting baby hardtails mostly, but did get 2 big herring and several cigs as well.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hundreds of estimated 80-120lber in Destin pass this past week.


----------

